# NESE no solder 18650 module



## agniusm (Apr 30, 2012)

As some of you know I have been working on solder-less, weld-less design for some time, well, nearly three years with on’s and off’s, ups and downs. Recently I have finished my fourth prototype and done tests to ensure proper battery operation. The tests came out very good but I was starting to get frustrated on managing production of all the bits, logistics, purchasing bits and bobs and steps necessary to get it delivered. This all work for a single line of battery, 14S6P which would satisfy a small part of people further cut down by limited power output of 2000W.
Funny enough, after so much time spent on this design I had some eureka moment and went back to the drawing board. Now I can present my own, AMtech 18650 cell module with SNATHtech inside. I had to give it a name, N ew E ighteen S ixfifty E ncosure, NESE .

Here we have a lineup of four modules for 3 to 6 cells in parallel. So, what’s good about that? 
_ you don’t have to solder or weld cells anymore, that’s the key; 
you can repair it on the fly; 
your amp draw is theoretically limited by cell discharge power capacity. 
Other points include: assembly using minimal tools (scredrivers), reusable hardware; replaceable enclosure._

I have thought of an idea to make it even better. The enclosure was designed so it was easily printable with today’s FDM technology, furthermore, because of this method of manufacturing, it was made light, yet stiff and it’s impossible to do with traditional processes, but that’s just a small part of the equation. Here it goes: i am selling all the copper/steel hardware and intellectual property. What this means, is I will be supplying all the bits that go inside the box and file that you will be printing your enclosures from on your 3D printer. If you don’t have one, perhaps a relative or friend will print them for you or in school, or in library, or through 3Dhubs and the likes. This brings several benefits. 
_ Manufacturing cost goes way down, including logistics involved;
Shipping costs go down significally. I am talking 60% cut;
If it breaks, you print another one, no shipping cost again and it’s local;
You choose your color;
You choose the type of plastic to use;
We don’t do wasteful manufacturing where a lot of material is sculpted down, we use precisely as much material as we need by using additive decentralized manufacturing. This one fits nicely with ES spirit _

Also, you pay someone who’s in your country so part of the payment stays within your country and you support local guys as well. It’s a small game but never the less.
I will not bore you with tech stuff that I did on testing this method, you can find threads by me and Mr. Snath and find all relevant information there.
So here’s what you can do. You can build yourself a battery out of 18650 cells without buying different bits from China like nickel strip (and then finding out its magnetic  ), Plastic holders, spot welders, solder, iron, all that mess. You can build whatever SERIES combination you need and choose P combination that suits most out of four available, further more you can increase P by doubling or tripling or etc. You can make it waterproof by using plastics like ABS or polycarbonate and welding the lid on with common materials like acetone(to weld ABS), silicone(to seal the terminals), methylene chloride(to weld polycarbonate). Take precautions with later stuff!!!

What’s in the box? Per one module, you get 2 x nickel plated copper tabs, one bare, one with SNATHtech. 2 x M5 nuts, 2 x M5 screw, 2 x M3 screws and chosen P printable design file. I could even arrange printable parts to be printed in your area if you are too lazy .
I hope you will like this new approach in battery building, different take on manufacturing and encourage sustainable fabrication. I trust community here will not judge me or think that they are purchasing couple bolts and nuts, but rather a concept that I have spent countless hours and large funds to get where it is now and improve it in time that will come.
I am setting up a website to place orders without going through forums at http://www.18650.lt but at the moment, it will be available through paypal at [email protected].
I would like to offer first five sets (minus printed parts, shipping and up to 14S) for people who can do unbiased video review. Forward payment and after video review is up and posted here, get full refund. 

 Any questions, please do not hesitate to ask!


So that’s that of my shoulders, if you have any questions please ask, would like the discussion started with good’s and bad’s. I don’t have final pricing yet. 


*Some photos of the soon available modules:*




























*Tooling:*



















*Some of the prototyping leftovers:*


----------



## agniusm (Apr 30, 2012)

Just did a test on the module. Welded some stainless wire to stainless flat bar, was going for 120A but got around 80A constant. It held good, cells went to 60C realm. Too bad my pressure sensor got ripped.
















I am really impressed how these modules held up. The cells are rated 20A max so they held pretty good as well, althou i wish it was 120A  Will weld some more wire and see if i can bump it up.

Anyway, it is visual confirmation that my spec'ed 50A nominal is not vaporware 

P.S. note i disconnected my shaker, cause could not get proper reading of temp and it was riding across the room like mad and i could not move camera to point to different bits.


----------



## AnArmyOfPenguins (Mar 7, 2009)

Looks very interesting! I've been looking for something like this. I need a module that will hold 15 in series. I'd settle for 5 and then do a 5S3S with them. How long until you have these for sale?


----------



## agniusm (Apr 30, 2012)

Hi. I think you misunderstood. Mudules are 1s and up to 6p


----------



## agniusm (Apr 30, 2012)

New tests at 120A


----------



## agniusm (Apr 30, 2012)




----------



## kennybobby (Aug 10, 2012)

Nice shop and test setup, you've done a great job overall. Thanks for sharing.

dislikes:
1. Leave the camera on a tripod, don't carry it around--it's too jerky that way.

2. i don't like how close the pack terminals are toward the outer edges--it would have been too easy to short those big heavy cables to the aluminum side rails during hook-up.


----------



## agniusm (Apr 30, 2012)

Hi
1. I have my sjcam sitting without battery so had to carry this big one. Its not about video quality, my looks or how i sound, its more about testing  And i had to move it time to time to document different bits;
2. Its close to aluminium angles i know, but those angles are not connected so pose no threat of short circuit ; (i even taped the top steel strap so it would not short in the beginning of the vid)

Thanks anyway for watching


----------



## agniusm (Apr 30, 2012)

N.E.S.E. site www.18650.lt is online. You can check prices, tech drawings, view online or download 3D models. Shop opens on Monday.


----------



## agniusm (Apr 30, 2012)

Shop is open

Assembly video:


----------



## agniusm (Apr 30, 2012)

10S6P battery:


----------



## agniusm (Apr 30, 2012)

I have done another test with Sony VTC5A cell. This time @ ~200A VL.
My case did not survive as cells were reaching 90C. Probably I will get the LG HB6 and see if it heats up less.


----------



## akseminole (Jan 5, 2014)

I wonder if adding something like this to your battery packs would help?
https://www.ebay.com/itm/161326194137 

I also looked into Phase Change Materials after reading your post, but I don't honestly know what your needs would be or what manufacturer could fulfill those requirements. 

It seems like it could be useful if there were a PCM manufacturer that could make inserts for your cases, as a way to improve the high current heat stress on the batteries. But again, I just don't know enough and I'm sorry if you have already considered this and dismissed the idea for whichever reasons that you would have.


----------



## BVH (Jul 4, 2014)

Not quite following the contents of the "kits", I ordered a 10S thinking it included the plastic housings. I don't need the 10S kit hardware so I'm posting in the classified.


----------



## agniusm (Apr 30, 2012)

Prices reduced by 30%.
Restocking, available from 20.11.2017.
New additions, 2P, 7P and 8P will be available.
Taking preorders as well.


----------



## agniusm (Apr 30, 2012)

Working on a fused powerwall solution. 
Bolts to the wall or a deck and interconnects with each other to form large modules. It is designed so fuses could be used per 2 cells.



















Here is a prototype assembly vid:





I have DIY kit on my website if anyone wants to experiment but i am getting pricing to make it cheap for large builds including enclosures.

I would imagine, this could be used for DIY vehicle to lay them under the floor


----------



## agniusm (Apr 30, 2012)

*SUMMER IS COMING. 10% OFF FOR THE WHOLE JUNE.*
Code - SUMMER


----------



## agniusm (Apr 30, 2012)

Coupon code is active now.
3D models were updated to the new version.
Happy building this summer!


----------



## agniusm (Apr 30, 2012)

2 days left for summer discount


----------



## agniusm (Apr 30, 2012)




----------



## agniusm (Apr 30, 2012)

This summer might bring new modules. 21700 and 20700 has no no solder solution so i am investing in tooling to get this covered. Here are some teaser photos on size comparison between 21700 and 18650:


----------



## agniusm (Apr 30, 2012)

21700 modules will be available late next week.
Shallow fixings are available now


----------



## agniusm (Apr 30, 2012)




----------



## agniusm (Apr 30, 2012)

21700 and 26650 hardware and modules will be available end of December. 18650 ships as usual.
Shipping will incur delays due to Christmas and pandemic so bear that in mind when ordering.
Thank you for support


----------



## agniusm (Apr 30, 2012)

*The prices for the modules have been updated*. All prices are now lower and in some cases significantly.

*26650 modules are now available for purchase 

Information on each module(size, weight) have been updated.* See "Additional Information" on product page


----------

